# T-Spec specs



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

Does the Trinity T-spec kit (car olny) come pre assembled, because on tower hobbies it says that " This is the 1/10 scale electric powered, radio controlled, 4WD Trinity T-Spec On-Road almost ready to run Car." Thier using the phrase "almost ready to run Car" leads me to believe that it does come pre-assembled.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

You can get it pre assembled as a roller with no electronics or body. Or you can get it pre assembled as a roller with a body, 19 turn motor, and a trinity spec battery. I do not think you can buy it as a unassembled kit.


-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Actual trinity add: :thumbsup: 

Trinity T-SPEC
Where Skill is More Important Than $$ Spent! 




Tired of having to spend money you cannot afford to spend to try and stay competitive? With T-Spec it's your tuning and driving ability which decides who is first over the finish line, not how much money you have to spend.

Look for the new Trinity T-Spec program coming to a race track near you! The same chassis, motor, batteries, body and tires with no after-market parts or drilling, lightening and cutting makes racing as close and inexpensive as possible.

Features include: Spec Motor, Spec battery pack, T-Spec body, Shaft Drive, Aluminum Drive Shaft, Aluminum Drive Couplers, Ball Differentials, Pillow Ball Suspension, Adjustable Caster, Adjustable Camber, Adjustable Toe In/Out, Front & Rear Droop Screws, Ball Bearings, Threaded Body Oil Filled Shocks, Heat Sink Motor Clamp, Stick or Saddle Pack, Rear Sway Bar and Motor Heat Sink.

TRI90003 - $159.99 (Car Kit Only)
TRI90004 - $199.99 (Car Kit with Motor, Battery and Body)


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah, I was going to go with the one with no electronics, and buy a Futaba 2PH that comes with a steering servo, A duratrax Streak esc, A Trinity caliber 12t double motor, and a Pro-Line 190mm FX body From tower hobbies For A grand total of $224.95. Sounds like a good setup to me. 
By the way, where'd you get your advitar?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Click on User CP, witch is right above the post reply sign. And somewhere on your right you will see " edit Avatar". :thumbsup:


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

ok thanks. does this sound like a good setup 2 u?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds Ok but I don't know about that ESC. How much do you want to spend on an ESC?


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

as little as possible, because this is What i want 4 xmas


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hold on. Let me do some reasearch. :thumbsup:


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

what about a intellispeed 12t modified? that makes it $249.95 15 bucks more


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

If you are willing to drop an extra $10:http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBJ65&P=7

It is made by Novak witch is all I run. Novak is as good as it gets. :thumbsup:


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

sounds good, but i would have to go with a 15t motor...
but, Novak does rock, i'm running a 10t in my rustler with a super rooster.


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

novak fusion? by the way what r shockitty diodes?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

As for the motor:http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJT01&P=7

It is good for a starter. And if you are just starting you may want to do 19 turn instead of modified. Remember: the lower the turns the faster but it will drain the batteries more. So this motor may be a little better to start with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

flamboy479 said:


> novak fusion?


Thats even better if you are willing to drop a few more bills. :thumbsup:


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

3300mah matched cells?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

flamboy479 said:


> ..........by the way what r shockitty diodes?


Offers more consistent braking, more efficient motor operation
and allow cooler operation of electronic speed cotrol.
Diodes have a silver band painted on one end to indicate the
polarity.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

flamboy479 said:


> 3300mah matched cells?


How much is your price range?


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

not for reverse, Right?


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

$40 or less


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

flamboy479 said:


> not for reverse, Right?


Correct.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Do you want to assemble your batteries, or do you want to buy a sport pack witch is pre assembled?


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

don't really care, as long as it has connectors and does not solder on every time


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

i'm thinkin this one:http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFPJ0&P=ML


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

For batts,

Go to http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/searchpn.pl?stype=cust&pn=PEK&man=Peak Performance

I suggest that you look for a stick pack. Those are assembled with connector and everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

flamboy479 said:


> i'm thinkin this one:http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFPJ0&P=ML


Those are good, but remember, with those you have to put heat shrink on the cells, put them in a battery jig, shoo goo them together, buy battery tabs, solder the battery tabs, and solder connectors on them. If you are capible of doing this then go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats about all I can suggest. I have to go to the store. Good luck! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## flamboy479 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

u can get this same car on ebay complete for 100 bucks.. trinity buys these cars from an overseas toy manufacuter... then sells them as trinity products...


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

u know what if i was u iwould go with some 2400 they are good batts for a low price i might be able to get u some new one real cheap let me see what i can do and then u tell me if u are in terested, or if u go the stick pack way i suggest the u beark them apart go get them zaped to increase it performance then build them with deans pro 3 battery bar


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

here is the link for the batts and i will get the link for the bars in a few i got to go to the website 

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=PEK49062



these are good batts that will do good and unlike nimh they have more punch and you can zap them when they start to lose there power on make them last longer


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

here is the link for the bars


http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDHV6&P=7


for each pack u buy u will have to buy a set of these now if u plan on buying alot of packs then there are a few more ways you can go and it may be cheeper here are the links to two more sets of bars 

this is for a pack of 25 bars

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDHV7&P=7 

this is for a pack of 100 bars

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDHV8&P=7


now the bars say that they are for nimh but they work great on ni-cad batteries to

also u will notice on the bar that there are a + sign and a - sign punched through the bar so the + sign goes on the positive side of the battery and the - goes on the negative side of the battery


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

oh yea i almost for got about the connector if u have one that u are already using then keep on using that but if u aren't then here is the connector that i use and have nothing but good things to say about it. 

here is the link to it

here is for only 4 connectors

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD175&P=7

now as i said before if u plan on buying alot of batts here are some more ways to go

this is for 25 connectors

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD176&P=7

this is for 100 connectors

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD177&P=7


these are the connectors i use and i think that they are the best on the market u will also need some wire and here is the wire i prefur to use and also have nothing but good to say about it

this is for 2' of black and 2' of red and it is up to you how much you want to buy

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKX26&P=7


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

for batteries you should check these guys out http://www.promatchracing.com/main.htm 
under misc.batteries they have the cheapest gp3300's i've ever seen


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

no i have seen matched 3300 with volts around 1.150 to 1.160 for 25.00 dollars


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> no i have seen matched 3300 with volts around 1.150 to 1.160 for 25.00 dollars


where?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

from a local guy who has a friend that works at promatch


----------



## JKA (Jul 9, 2003)

You guys do realize that with the T-spec you are NOT allowed to run anything other than the Spec Motor and Spec Batteries... right?

The spec motor is a 21 turn motor so the very affordable Duratrax streak would work fine. The limit on ESC is MSRP of $140 or less.


----------

